# Can u still buy hunt 234 for private land



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

In book it says u can buy till end of season.walmart just told me i could not buy.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

they sell them until the end of the season, or until they run out. I bought one 4 days ago, but have no idea if quota is met, I would go to DNR site , good luck


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

In booklet it says 234 no quota and can buy till end of season.they had no booklets there and said i couldn t purchase.i got home and read digest and the way i understand i can buy till end of season.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Mike is correct, lots of leftover licenses available for private land 234. I wouldn't expect anyone from Walmart to know the correct answer and neither should you.


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thats what i thought.thank u guys.dam heart stopped for minute when he said there s no licenses available.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Any chance that you already bought a license earlier ? Only 1 spring license per hunter.

As mention, there is no quota so they can never run out.
The most common error is the hunter giving the clerk the wrong information. The 2nd most common error is the clerk then entering the information incorrectly into the computer. 3rd, and not so likely since the system and equipment update, the computer system screws up.

L & O


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Have not bought license.i know ur only aloud one.he blamed computer system and not having any booklets.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

METRO1 said:


> Have not bought license.i know ur only aloud one.he blamed computer system and not having any booklets.


The hunt is listed as hunt-- 0234 -- Did the clerk try that number or 234 ? 

L & O


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Didn t even get that far to enter number.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

METRO1 said:


> Didn t even get that far to enter number.


Most likely the minimum wage cashier didn't know what they were talking about.


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I agree


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Still available I bought one this morning.


----------



## mrcolby67 (Feb 6, 2011)

I had same thing happen during deer season. Walmart cashier said private land Saginaw county doe permits were sold out. I thought they never sold out. Went to Meijers and bought one.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

srconnell22 said:


> Most likely the minimum wage cashier didn't know what they were talking about.


Fight for 15! lol


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I recommend NEVER buying any sort of license at a big box store. The clerks don't know how to run the computer. They will sell you the wrong license (like the girl who had the buck confiscated).


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Quit going to Wally World and Meijer to buy your licenses. I mde a clerk at Meijer read the rules for the 234 tag out loud three times when he told the guy ahead of me that the 234 tag was for private land stae wide. This was in the Ludington store that is in the public and private land zone.

Go to a small gun/bait shop.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Like others have said you have to find a knowledgeable place. I have had bad luck at small places and big box stores. In my area the meijer store is the worst and that bugs me because I like to support meijer. Walmart is the best. The store by me has very competent well trained people......but I have had bad luck at other walmart stores. I have had bad experiences at small baitshops too. More than once I have had small baitshops fill out my waterfowl survey for me without even asking me the questions. I complained and they said well you have to have it so I was just doing you the favor. I have also had them make me take the survey more than once before. I tried to tell them I already took it this yr and they made me take it again or they wouldnt sell me the license. License retailers get to keep an extra 50 cents for every survey.


----------

